

Are we breaking Google? - markokocic
http://tychoish.com/rhizome/are-we-breaking-google/

======
wccrawford
The author assumes that people who write Wikipedia articles do their research
after they've decided to write an article, instead of having things to say and
then going to make articles or edits.

Also, blogs rarely come about by searching Google for things and then writing
them, so most of those links aren't from Google, either.

In fact, the only time that Google is used is when we know part of something,
but not enough of it to consider ourselves fluent in the subject. In other
words, when we don't know enough to write an article.

